# Average lifespan of a Nigerian Goat



## Queen Mum

My landlady keeps telling people that the average lifespan of a Nigerian goat and Nigerian Dwarf goat is 5 to 6 years.  She swears that since she has been raising goats for 10 years and her goats don't live longer than that, this MUST be correct.  I think this is NONSENSE and they should live at least 10 years or longer if fed and cared for properly.   Can anyone chime in here and set me straight?


----------



## lilhill

Nigerians can live 12 to 14 years on average with proper care.  My friend has a doe that will be 10 years old by the time she kids the first of the year and then be retired.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

I don't see why they wouldn't live to 10 or more.  The oldest goat I've heard of was 18.  But it is reasonable to assume most goats should make it to 10!


----------



## Queen Mum

Thanks.  I think the reason their goats aren't living longer is poor nutrition.  I'm trying to convince them that their numbers are way off and they need to rethink their care.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I think the reason their goats aren't living longer is poor nutrition.  I'm trying to convince them that their numbers are way off and they need to rethink their care.


I hope that you can convince them - for the sake of the goats.  I personally consider 10 the lower side of the end for a healthy goat.  Not living past 5 or 6 on a consistent basis would just not be acceptable to me.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Your landlady needs some education and apparently some proper goat health practices... Anyone who knows the breed knows that they have an average life expectancy of between 7-12 yrs, however, there are some does that just won't quit. I know of farms that have 13-15 yr old Nigerian Dwarf does that are still producing kids & milk splendidly... hoping that we get one or two that have such splendid longevity... although it is rare to have any goat live so long, unless it is a wether in perfect health & condition.

ETA: Well, it isn't rare that they live so long, but rather to be kidding past the age of 10 without any issues in the process or loss of decent structure in the udder(think of it like an old woman, they usually have a saggy chest)


----------



## Queen Mum

Well, I went over their spread sheet and since 2000, Almost ALL of their goats die at around 5 - 6 years of age.  It's ridiculous!  It's unacceptable.  It's tragic.  They just call it OLD AGE!   I say that's Boloney!

My herd queen is nearly 7 and she looks great.  (She's an Alpine dairy doe.) She looks young in comparison and they just claim it's because she's a different breed and bigger!     

So I asked about feeding.  Bottle fed babies are weaned at 6 weeks.  That's way too young.    They won't give them ANY alfalfa claiming that it gives the bucks urinary calculii.  They feed sweet feed and crappy hay. They don't feed minerals or copper because they claim that they get enough from the sweet feed.  They throw the feed and hay ON THE GROUND.       If a goat isn't competing for food  that goat is put in a stall for 2 - 3 months.  No wonder they don't live long.   

The animals have no graze or browse because the fences on both sides of the property are bad.  They have 55 acres to browse the animals, but the fencing needs to be fixed and the neighbors won't cooperate.  If it were me, I'd set them out anyway and just shepard them for about 4 or 5 hours a day and then bring them home with grain at the end of the day.  You'd think the landlord would let me do that?   NO, why,  the reason is stupid.  He doesn't like me and he's embarrassed that he can't care for them better and doesn't want to swallow his pride and admit it.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Livinwright Farm




----------



## Queen Mum

One by one, I'm moving the weaker ones into Mama's paddock and the "handicapped/senior paddock".    I have complete control in Mama's paddock.  And I have more control in the Senior paddock because my bucks are in it and it is right next to Mama's paddock.   I trim hooves,  feed minerals, escort them out to pasture, drench with various supplements, give them quality hay and alfalfa, change the feed, brush them and generally take care of them.  

And you should see the results.  Coats get soft and shiny.  Bellies get bigger.   Eyes get bright.  Behavior becomes more gentle and cooperative.  "Elderly goats, don't look so elderly.  

I'm desperately trying to set up a maternity ward so we don't lose babies when it gets cold.   

Maybe if they can see that my feeding methods make a difference, they will come around.  Maybe.  

Those of you who pray, please do for my sheparding.


----------



## autumnprairie

praying that they will come around. I wish I lived closer so I could help too.

I am new to goats but I ask questions and read what ever I can get my hands on.
what was the norm 10 years ago may not be now is what I try to tell my MIL when it comes to my animals I get they are farm animals and you treat them like pets

  
 I feel your pain, I just ignore and do what I need anyway

I have 3 ND they were my first and I could so keep them as pets, because I like my full size boars and I want a full size dairy goat, so I have to either work with what I have and maybe eat my wether named Billy next fall or sell them to a good home and miss Annie who is my doll.

Sara any ideas for me


----------



## RareBreedFancier

The guy I got my boats from also says goats are burnt out or dead by 5 - 6yo.  He has Boers. Seems like that's the average life expectancy of a goat with lousy care.


----------



## Karen Krohnert

Queen Mum said:


> One by one, I'm moving the weaker ones into Mama's paddock and the "handicapped/senior paddock".    I have complete control in Mama's paddock.  And I have more control in the Senior paddock because my bucks are in it and it is right next to Mama's paddock.   I trim hooves,  feed minerals, escort them out to pasture, drench with various supplements, give them quality hay and alfalfa, change the feed, brush them and generally take care of them.
> 
> And you should see the results.  Coats get soft and shiny.  Bellies get bigger.   Eyes get bright.  Behavior becomes more gentle and cooperative.  "Elderly goats, don't look so elderly.
> 
> I'm desperately trying to set up a maternity ward so we don't lose babies when it gets cold.
> 
> Maybe if they can see that my feeding methods make a difference, they will come around.  Maybe.
> 
> Those of you who pray, please do for my sheparding.



Hi Sara, I came across this thread while searching for something or other to help me with my little goaties... and i am curious what happened.  i hope you had great successes...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Karen Krohnert said:


> Hi Sara, I came across this thread while searching for something or other to help me with my little goaties... and i am curious what happened.  i hope you had great successes...


 
I read through this entire thread even though it was old.  Wow, that's crazy 5-6 year lifespan?  I have a reservation for a buck kid from a 10 year old doe.


----------



## Kimberly Handley

Just wanted to let y'all know we sadly just lost our last beloved nigerian dwarf goat of the 5 I bought 15 yrs ago for my now 20 yr old son for mini 4-H. He was a wether named Mikey & his bff/stall mate was our Arab mare (Dove). Just an affirmation to all out there that these lil dudes can live long lovely lives   RIP MIKEY GOAT


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Kimberly Handley  from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH! Sorry for the loss of your final goat  You say they were for your (now) 20 year old son for 4H, but it sounds like you liked them pretty well also. Do you intend to start another small herd? Your mare is going to need a new companion... Justsayin'  Anyway, welcome and glad you joined us.


----------

